# :: ECS Tuning :: ABS Control Modules and Pumps - 78% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

There isn't a very good way to get this out to the community so I'm going to do a standalone post on this. So many people are driving around with failed ABS pumps because replacements were over 1,000 dollars. Some have sent modules away for repair as well, but even that isn't necessarily the way to go anymore. We are happy to announce that we have a handful of ABS Control Assemblies (ABS Pumps *and* Control Units) for $249.95 Supplies are limited so don't hesitate to order, please refer to the link for more details on model/year fitment. 

*Click Here for B5 A4 ABS Pumps Assembly with Control Unit*


----------

